# Looking for 24" 120hz monitor [budget: 25k~]



## akhilc47 (Feb 19, 2019)

Hi,

I'm looking to replace my current monitor (Dell S2216H) with a higher refresh rate monitor. I don't play new AAA titles, rather plays league, occasional battle royale in which my GTX 970 can push easily over 100fps. I can spend up to 25000 I think, looking for 1080p or 1440p monitors with 120hz or 144hz refresh rate. Additional features like Freesync/Gsync etc. is desirable if fits in budget.

Thanks.


----------



## funfex (Feb 19, 2019)

Get the aopen or aoc 27inch curve monitors... Both are around inr20k


----------



## akhilc47 (Feb 19, 2019)

funfex said:


> Get the aopen or aoc 27inch curve monitors... Both are around inr20k


Thanks for your reply. I don't really need curved displays and I prefer 24" since 27" might be a bit too big for my desk probably.


----------



## akhilc47 (Feb 19, 2019)

Does anyone know about Acer Predator XB241H? It's above my budget(31k), but has G-Sync. Does G-Sync make much of a difference?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 19, 2019)

@Minion suggested some monitors here which you can check:
Upgrading my pc from i7 920


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 20, 2019)

Lenovo Legion Y-Series Y25f-10 24.5-inch FHD Gaming Monitor (Black)
*www.amazon.in/Lenovo-Legion-Y25f-1...VUl1BoaIl1AV_42AOLEFZqGT_ye1AzuxoCR_MQAvD_BwE


----------



## Minion (Feb 20, 2019)

akhilc47 said:


> Does anyone know about Acer Predator XB241H? It's above my budget(31k), but has G-Sync. Does G-Sync make much of a difference?


What CPU and GPU you have?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 20, 2019)

Minion said:


> What CPU and GPU you have?





akhilc47 said:


> I don't play new AAA titles, rather plays league, occasional battle royale in which *my GTX 970* can push easily over 100fps.


----------



## akhilc47 (Feb 20, 2019)

I've i5 6500 and GTX 970 as you can also see from my signature. Would screen tearing be a big issue? followup to that is, G-sync is needed?


----------



## akhilc47 (Feb 20, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> Lenovo Legion Y-Series Y25f-10 24.5-inch FHD Gaming Monitor (Black)
> *www.amazon.in/Lenovo-Legion-Y25f-1...VUl1BoaIl1AV_42AOLEFZqGT_ye1AzuxoCR_MQAvD_BwE



This one looks nice and is available for 20k in Lenovo site Legion Y25f-10 - 62cms WLED Monitor | Gaming | Lenovo India

But two questions, 1. Any way to make freesync work with my GTX 970
2. I saw some comment in youtube that it's not really 144hz monitor. Any idea what's up with that?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 20, 2019)

Nvidia recently unlocked freesync on their cards but only 10 series cards so no.
*lifehacker.com/how-to-use-nvidia-g-sync-on-a-freesync-monitor-1831840268

Found this reddit thread which links to a lenovo forum thread with a screenshot that says "upto 144Hz" when using amd freesync.
Lenovo Legion Y25f - How can I find its Freesync range? I've looked everywhere with no success... : Monitors
linked thread: Lenovo Legion Y25F-10 freesync through hdmi - Lenovo Community


----------



## Minion (Feb 21, 2019)

akhilc47 said:


> I've i5 6500 and GTX 970 as you can also see from my signature. Would screen tearing be a big issue? followup to that is, G-sync is needed?


Acer GN246HL
This is cheapest 144Hz G-sync monitor


----------



## akhilc47 (Feb 21, 2019)

Minion said:


> Acer GN246HL
> This is cheapest 144Hz G-sync monitor


Are you sure it has G-sync. I don't see it mentioned anywhere including Acer website.


----------



## Minion (Feb 21, 2019)

akhilc47 said:


> Are you sure it has G-sync. I don't see it mentioned anywhere including Acer website.


----------



## akhilc47 (Feb 21, 2019)

, he's saying it doesn't have g-sync at 3:15.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 21, 2019)

You also missed the absence of displayport after that.You need hdmi v2.0 on both monitor & graphics card to get 144Hz,if either of them is the usual old hdmi v1.4/a/b then you are limited to 120Hz.


----------



## akhilc47 (Feb 22, 2019)

Hey guys, I'm leaning to this one now *www.amazon.in/ViewSonic-XG2401-24-inch-Gaming-Monitor/dp/B01A0ZRR50
I've decided to skip g-sync option for now. XG2401 is available at 21k, well within my budget. Could someone confirm if I need to connect through HDMI or DP for getting the maximum refresh rate, i.e. 144hz? Below are my findings through google, but it'd be great if someone could put my mind at ease.

1. From ViewSonic XG2401 24" 144Hz Gaming Monitor : Monitor supports only HDMI v1.4 whereas GTX 970 supports HDMI v2.0. With v1.4 1080p is supported at max 120hz. So this is not the best way?
2. From the same viewsonic page, it says DP v1.2 is supported by monitor which can go to 144hz at 1080p. But STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC-4GD5   | Graphics Cards | ASUS India GPU page says "Regular DP port". Does my GTX 970 support DP v1.2?

Also it'd be great to know if I'll be needing to buy any separate cable to set this up. I'm planning to order everything this weekend.


----------



## Minion (Feb 22, 2019)

akhilc47 said:


> Hey guys, I'm leaning to this one now *www.amazon.in/ViewSonic-XG2401-24-inch-Gaming-Monitor/dp/B01A0ZRR50
> I've decided to skip g-sync option for now. XG2401 is available at 21k, well within my budget. Could someone confirm if I need to connect through HDMI or DP for getting the maximum refresh rate, i.e. 144hz? Below are my findings through google, but it'd be great if someone could put my mind at ease.
> 
> 1. From ViewSonic XG2401 24" 144Hz Gaming Monitor : Monitor supports only HDMI v1.4 whereas GTX 970 supports HDMI v2.0. With v1.4 1080p is supported at max 120hz. So this is not the best way?
> ...


This monitor is a free sync monitor


----------



## akhilc47 (Feb 22, 2019)

Minion said:


> This monitor is a free sync monitor


Yes, I know. As I said I'm skipping "syncs" for now and I'm looking at freesync as a useless freebie.


----------



## Minion (Feb 23, 2019)

akhilc47 said:


> Yes, I know. As I said I'm skipping "syncs" for now and I'm looking at freesync as a useless freebie.


Get this if you are still interested in G Sync monitor 
*Acer Predator XB241H*
Buy Acer Predator XB241H at Lowest Price in India - mdcomputers.in

or Get 
*Lenovo L24Q-10*


----------



## akhilc47 (Feb 23, 2019)

Minion said:


> Get this if you are still interested in G Sync monitor
> *Acer Predator XB241H*
> Buy Acer Predator XB241H at Lowest Price in India - mdcomputers.in
> 
> ...



Thanks for your reply. Acer Predator seems a bit costly just for the added benefit of g-sync, I had looked at it earlier. The Lenovo one doesn't mention the refresh rate even at Lenovo website. Is it a 120/144hz monitor?

Apart from the Viewsonic XG2401 I mentioned earlier, I found a very good deal for Dell S2417DG which is 1440p panel with 144hz (upto 165hz) at 27k. Buy Online Dell 24inch Gaming Monitor (S2417DG) lowest price in india at www.theitdepot.com. I've mailed ITdepot support for availability detail, as it's marked as "availability against order". Not sure if they can deliver it soon. Do you have any comments on XG2401/XG2402 and Dell S2417DG.


----------



## akhilc47 (Feb 23, 2019)

Thanks everyone.

I placed order for Dell S2417DG. Hope it arrives soon.


----------

